# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Last Minute Worries/Local Guide?

## beachgal5

Hello all, due to come to Negril soon for the first time (solo female) with my child and I may have done a little TOO much research. I've scared myself half to death by first stumbling across some incidents that happened awhile ago in Negril and then doing further digging. I was ready to get on the phone and cancel the whole thing but I had several friends talk me down who have been before. 

FWIW, I too am from a resort town and the crime is through the roof. Just today there were car break ins mid day at the Walmart parking lot. 2 murders last weekend. My best friend had gun shots outside of her house last night. Per capita, my town is more dangerous than Baltimore City (who had 6 murders last weekend). Frequent shootings and knife fights when the bars let out at 2 am. I'd never walk down the main drag drunk at 2 am. I have made out okay (knock on wood) because I am sensible and safe. I am aware of all of the precautions frequently given around these boards, and I'm never out late anyway. 

That said, I am looking for a local guide/driver for when the several activities I have planned around Negril away from the resort. I have zero concerns about staying on property, security is said to be top notch. However, I didn't really want to be confined to the resort. I'm aware of all of the companies who provide airport transfers and large tours. I was hoping to find someone who will accompany us to dinner/activities out. This may seem extreme to some but at this point I think it'd make me feel a lot better. Unfortunately I dont think trip insurance covers canceling out of fear LOL. I'd love to hear any recommendations from anyone who "knows a guy."

A couple random questions re: safety warnings:

-Ladies, if you are traveling solo, where do you carry your cash? Everything I've said says to NOT carry a purse. But if I'm in a dress or suit? Where else? Bra? That could be awkward digging cash out of your bra at dinner at Ivan's lol.

-It has also said not to flash cell phones. Will it be okay to use it while sitting in the lounger of my resort?

Thanks again for anyone who's taken the time to read my long winded post. Even some small reassurances would be most welcome right now.

----------


## captaind

I'm sure Rob and Lisa can steer you in the right direction.

I'd recommend Linston but we're working on Zion Hill this month.

You'll get good help here.

Cap

----------


## plongdin

Use the same common sense precautions that you use at home and you will be fine!  Your property can easily arrange a safe/reputable ride for you and you may even hook up with some other guests and that will make you feel better when going out.   I walk all over the Negril area alone during the day and have never had any problem or felt unsafe.   I use a cross body purse and only take as much cash as I plan to use.  You will probably find the hustlers to be more annoying than scary - let's face it, I am VERY sure that I am not the most woman they have ever seen.  Fluffy and almost 60 :Smile:  

Once you hit that lounger, sand gravity may take over and you will be out and about less than you think you will be :Smile:   Relax and enjoy yourself - I can't wait until December comes again!



> Hello all, due to come to Negril soon for the first time (solo female) with my child and I may have done a little TOO much research. I've scared myself half to death by first stumbling across some incidents that happened awhile ago in Negril and then doing further digging. I was ready to get on the phone and cancel the whole thing but I had several friends talk me down who have been before. 
> 
> FWIW, I too am from a resort town and the crime is through the roof. Just today there were car break ins mid day at the Walmart parking lot. 2 murders last weekend. My best friend had gun shots outside of her house last night. Per capita, my town is more dangerous than Baltimore City (who had 6 murders last weekend). Frequent shootings and knife fights when the bars let out at 2 am. I'd never walk down the main drag drunk at 2 am. I have made out okay (knock on wood) because I am sensible and safe. I am aware of all of the precautions frequently given around these boards, and I'm never out late anyway. 
> 
> That said, I am looking for a local guide/driver for when the several activities I have planned around Negril away from the resort. I have zero concerns about staying on property, security is said to be top notch. However, I didn't really want to be confined to the resort. I'm aware of all of the companies who provide airport transfers and large tours. I was hoping to find someone who will accompany us to dinner/activities out. This may seem extreme to some but at this point I think it'd make me feel a lot better. Unfortunately I dont think trip insurance covers canceling out of fear LOL. I'd love to hear any recommendations from anyone who "knows a guy."
> 
> A couple random questions re: safety warnings:
> 
> -Ladies, if you are traveling solo, where do you carry your cash? Everything I've said says to NOT carry a purse. But if I'm in a dress or suit? Where else? Bra? That could be awkward digging cash out of your bra at dinner at Ivan's lol.
> ...

----------


## Bnewb

Hey Beachgal5...welcome to the board!

You'll be just fine...there's nothing unusual about asking someone to accommodate you around town or on activities etc...it's quite common.
Your best bet would be to hire one of the tour drivers/guides from Negril.com, http://negril.com/transport/, as they've been vetted by the staff, the many boardies of Negril.com and Rob and I (Lisa) know them all personally.  Though, I wouldn't really worry about hiring any legal red plated taxi, unless you're stepping out of the regular beach or West End locations or moving around quite a bit at night.

The hotel and bar staff at properties in Negril are quite protective of their guests...if hustlers are bothering you, a "no thanks" will generally stop them...but if they continue, please don't hesitate to let a staff member know you are being bothered...they will put a quick stop to it for you.

As far as carrying your money...I carry a purse here all the time, but many women do carry their money in their bra (called a granny purse here  :Smile:  ) or you can easily carry a crossbody purse (get one with thick straps) or the infamous and now popular again, fanny pack. You can use your phone with no problem as most are aware phones are locked up and traceable...but just like anything don't leave your phone lying around for anyone to take.

Based on the information you've provided...I think you're going to have an absolutely fabulous time...you seem aware, inquisitive and ready to explore!!  EnJoY!

----------


## txraider

> Hey Beachgal5...welcome to the board!
> 
> You'll be just fine...there's nothing unusual about asking someone to accommodate you around town or on activities etc...it's quite common.
> Your best bet would be to hire one of the tour drivers/guides from Negril.com, http://negril.com/transport/, as they've been vetted by the staff, the many boardies of Negril.com and Rob and I (Lisa) know them all personally.  Though, I wouldn't really worry about hiring any legal red plated taxi, unless you're stepping out of the regular beach or West End locations or moving around quite a bit at night.
> 
> The hotel and bar staff at properties in Negril are quite protective of their guests...if hustlers are bothering you, a "no thanks" will generally stop them...but if they continue, please don't hesitate to let a staff member know you are being bothered...they will put a quick stop to it for you.
> 
> As far as carrying your money...I carry a purse here all the time, but many women do carry their money in their bra (called a granny purse here  ) or you can easily carry a crossbody purse (get one with thick straps) or the infamous and now popular again, fanny pack. You can use your phone with no problem as most are aware phones are locked up and traceable...but just like anything don't leave your phone lying around for anyone to take.
> 
> Based on the information you've provided...I think you're going to have an absolutely fabulous time...you seem aware, inquisitive and ready to explore!!  EnJoY!


I've found the taxi drivers around Negril to be very honest folks.. nearly all willing to make a deal in advance for a fair price if you ask them to guide you around on several stops and maybe wait or have a number to come get you when ready..   Now, Mobay taxi's a whole different story

----------


## Hussyband

You will be fine.  We had a bad incident four years back, and I keep returning.  Just be aware, use a reputable driver, and use the same common sense you have at home.  There are many, many, many visitors each year, and very few incidents.  While this is on no way an informed statistic, I would say you are more likely to have an issue at home than in Jamaica.  Lots of the places you'll go to at night will pick you up and take you home with their own drivers, and for extra insurance, use one of the many that post here on the board.

----------


## Mike_D

As others said, you will be fine. Although it is not uncommon to have a driver accompany you to dinner, I will say that basically all restaurants in Negril are safe for single women and children. You may opt to just have a driver drop you off and then pick you up when finished. That will save you a few bucks for having the driver wait for you and purchasing him a meal, if he wants.  

On that note, I will recommend Michael's On-Time Taxi, who posts on this message board. Michael provides personal service and his rates are very fair.

----------


## jon c.

Please relax.   Crime against tourists is very rare.   Negril is no more dangerous than most beach resort areas on the east coast of Florida.   I feel the need to be more cautious visiting Miami Beach or Hollywood Beach than I do in Negril.   Which is not to say I'm be fearful in either of those places.   I just avoid unpopulated areas after dark.

----------


## beachgal5

Thank you, I do appreciate everyone's comments. It is just unsettling to see reputable drivers talking about how fearful they are in Negril. While my resort town does bring crime (actually here the tourists bring the crime, not the locals) I am not afraid here.

----------


## Bnewb

> Thank you, I do appreciate everyone's comments. It is just unsettling to see reputable drivers talking about how fearful they are in Negril. While my resort town does bring crime (actually here the tourists bring the crime, not the locals) I am not afraid here.


Beachgal...where did a driver on Negril.com say he was fearful in Negril? I must have missed that.

----------


## beachgal5

> Beachgal...where did a driver on Negril.com say he was fearful in Negril? I must have missed that.


It was on a Negril Facebook Group

----------


## Bnewb

> It was on a Negril Facebook Group


Assuming of course...that he's actually reputable.  :Wink: 
If it's the "gentleman" that I think you may be referring...he's all over the internet, not just on a Negril FB group page...he also makes "interesting" comments all over the news sites. I'd swear he's trying to go into politics  :Smile:  ...but everyone's entitled to their opinions.
Imo...I just don't understand his sharing of politics/personal agenda on a tourist based FB page...especially when the facts/reality cannot defend the agenda.

----------


## beachgal5

Fair point. I sent you a PM  :Smile:

----------


## Irine

Almost every driver will have a card and as mentioned almost every one of them is honest and straight up. if you find one that gives you the right vide then use him while your there like a chauffer, that's what we do. Been friends with a great guy and a hell of a dad in Negril for many years now. Early B is his name and he is very trustworthy, and gives great advice on where to stay, eat, shop, etc. When we are with him we feel totally safe, we have been up to his home above the roaring river in a small community and the people there are so genuine and friendly, felt honored to meet them. You can also do roll call now that you are on the board and find boardies down there to hang out and do stuff with, totally safe as well. You will always hear the horror stories, and some are true, but read this board, the good stories out number the bad a thousand to one, bad stories just get more press. My opinion for what it's worth, once you go you'll be hooked like the rest of us. You'll fall in love with the land and the people, and I'll be curious to read your post after you go when you be preachin' like the rest of us! if you want Early's number let me know and I will post it, and his email which I have around somewhere. He has two girls and a boy and believe me he knows how to look after children.

----------


## Bnewb

> Fair point. I sent you a PM


Thanks Beachgal...just got it. And, now the word fearmongering comes to mind.  :Confused: 

Beachgal...you're going to have an incredible time in Negril. I was the same as you when I first visited Negril...came loaded with information and fears and ended having the most incredible vacay of my life. It was so amazing, that I've now lived here for over 10 years and still think that Jamaica is magical...*real* but magical!!

And...just as a reminder...do not use any driver that does not have a red plate license...as they are the only drivers licensed and insured to carry paying passengers.

----------


## Accompong

*beachgal5,

I live about half a year now in Jamaica although in a more remote and rural setting than Negril but, as bnewb says, Jamaica is still "magical" and yet at times almost too real but I wouldn't want it any other way.

I remember on a first trip some 34 years ago, being a little apprehensive and concerned especially out on the island in areas where not many tourist go but at every turn I seemed to meet just the right people I needed to keep the magic alive.

I predict for you (because it almost always happens) that you too will meet just the right people and will think they are the best people or the best driver or the best cook etc. and will feel personally obligated to promote them as such.

Jamaicans are a special type of people.  As my best friend Marshall says, "Jamaicans are extreme.  They can be extremely good and sometimes extremely bad especially to their own people".  The Jamaicans you will meet in general are people pleasers who will go out of their way to make your visit a "No Problem" vacation.

Have fun but set personal boundaries just as you would at home.

Hope you have a great trip and tell us all about it when you get back home.  Especially in pictures!

Peace and Guidance *

----------


## beachgal5

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!

----------


## *vi*

Beachgal5,

The first time I traveled solo, I waited until I got there to hire a driver.  That was a mistake.  You are making the right decision to line up a driver/guide before you go and this site provides excellent options.  So many good ones it may be hard to decide.  There was a recent post of favorites which I can’ find I right now, however from what I remember, these were among the top recommended.  

Luxurious Carib Tours
Michael’s on time Taxi
Rocky’s Taxi and Tours
Steve Positive Tours

I suggest you contact three or four drivers and send them the same short introductory email.  Their responses will give you a feel of their professionalism and personality thus helping you to make a choice.  As a newbie, with a child, you would want your entry into the country to be as unintimidating as possible. Pre-arranging a driver to pick you up when you exit the airport will ensure that.  

As you ride to Negril, the soothing heat, the friendly (informative) conversation with your driver and the view of the magnificent Caribbean will alleviate your worries and put your consciousness into perspective.

----------


## beachgal5

Thanks so much Vi. I can't wait to get there, enjoy, and laugh at myself for worrying about nothing  :Smile:  





> Beachgal5,
> 
> The first time I traveled solo, I waited until I got there to hire a driver.  That was a mistake.  You are making the right decision to line up a driver/guide before you go and this site provides excellent options.  So many good ones it may be hard to decide.  There was a recent post of favorites which I can find I right now, however from what I remember, these were among the top recommended.  
> 
> Luxurious Carib Tours
> Michaels on time Taxi
> Rockys Taxi and Tours
> Steve Positive Tours
> 
> ...

----------


## Beachgyrl67

Enjoy your first visit!  Any private people recommended will take care you you and your child.  I have taken all three of my girls down at once and one on her own without my husband.  I do carry a small purse with cell phone and my cash when I go out.  Never had any problems and just like home don't go wandering in dark places in the evening.  The main road with sidewalk is great and otherwise just use your driver.

----------


## Marko

mi always here to help boardies and you can find mi at PeWees on da Cliffs most mornings......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## wrtiii

For anyone following this thread - especially any others who have worries about their first time to Negril - here is the trip report beachgal5 posted on her return: http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...me-Trip-Report. She had a great time and all was well.

----------

